# ¿Qué pasa si cambio la impedancia de un altavoz?



## zivo0 (Ago 14, 2016)

Gracias por responder, mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo un altavoz de 12 pulgadas (desconozco su potencia pero calculo aprox 60 watts, era para un amplificador de guitarra de 30 watts) con una impedancia de 4 ohms, ¿cambia mucho el sonido (potencia y rango de frecuencias)  si reemplazo la bobina por una de 8 ohms? Lo que pasa es que adquirí un amplificador de 20 watts pero las impedancias no coinciden y no quiero que con el tiempo mi ampli se llegue a quemar (que algún día se descompondrá verdad? jaja). ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

Cambiar la impedancia de un altavoz significa cambiar su bobina y esto significa "Grandes riesgos" de estropear el parlante.

Publica datos de tu amplificador.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 14, 2016)

Si las dos bobinas son iguales físicamente, la de 8 Ohms sera de la mitad de la potencia de la de 4 Ohms, debes tener eso en cuenta.

Es decir que si tenias un altavoz de 60W a 4 Ohms, al cambiar la bobina obtendrás un altavoz de 30W a 8 Ohms, no se puede mas porque implica una bobina mas grande y ancha y el entrehierro del iman no lo permite.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Si las dos bobinas son iguales físicamente, la de 8 Ohms sera de la mitad de la potencia de la de 4 Ohms, debes tener eso en cuenta.
> 
> _*Es decir que si tenias un altavoz de 60W a 4 Ohms, al cambiar la bobina obtendrás un altavoz de 30W a 8 Ohms, *_no se puede mas porque implica una bobina mas grande y ancha y el entrehierro del iman no lo permite.



   
La potencia del parlante es la misma, pero el amplificador deberá entregar el doble de tensión como para lograr igual SPL.

Hilando mas fino, una bobina de 8Ω debería ser capás de disipar algo mas de potencia en forma de calor (Mayor superficie), también debería mejorar la compliancia del parlante.
Igualmente yo no cambiaría nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 14, 2016)

Y un transformador adaptador de impedancia


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Y un transformador adaptador de impedancia



Factible *SI*, conveniente 

Se puede emplear un transformador de alimentación con salida 24-0-24Vca empleando solo el secundario a modo de autotransformador.

Yo realicé estos "Injertos"  con resultado muy aceptable pero el resultado depende de la calidad del transformador.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 14, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La potencia del parlante es la misma, pero el amplificador deberá entregar el doble de tensión como para lograr igual SPL.



Ah ya veo porque alguna vez hice eso y pensaba que la potencia se reducia a la mitad, evidentemente es notorio que se reduce la figura SPL haciendolo y el sacrificado es el amplificador.

Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## zivo0 (Ago 14, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cambiar la impedancia de un altavoz significa cambiar su bobina y esto significa "Grandes riesgos" de estropear el parlante.
> 
> Publica datos de tu amplificador.



Es un Organge Micro terrror de 20 watts híbrido con un pre-amplificador de bulbo y para la etapa de potencia transistores, necesita una impedancia de acople mínimo a 8 ohms 



Leí todas sus respuestas muchas gracias y ahora la pregunta del millón. ¿Qué me recomiendan hacer? Tengo un amplificador para guitarra de 20 watts híbrido con un pre-amplificador de bulbo y para la etapa de potencia transistores que se acopla con un altavoz de 8 ohms de impedancia, el altavoz que tengo (tenía porque ya lo desarmé jeje...) era de 4 ohms, la pregunta aquí es ¿Lo encono de nuevo con una bobina de 8 ohms, comrpo otro altavoz y de ser así qué especifiaciones me recomendarían? tiene que ser de 12'' ya que mi bafle o gabinete está diseñado para eso. De verdad muchas gracias me están ayudando bastante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2016)

Lo mejor sería colocar 2 altavoces "Idénticos" en serie 
Emplear un transformador de fuente de alimentación como adaptador  es descabellado

A mi gusto la peor opción es cambiar la bobina del parlante.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 14, 2016)

Por lo general es lo que se debe hacer, con la ventaja que se suman las capacidades de manejo de potencia resultando en un altavoz de 8 Ohms y 120 W, claro si se habla de 2 de 4 Ohms a 60 W


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 14, 2016)

Si el amplificador es muy bueno y suena bien y una caja te alcanza y te dedicas mucho mas a la música que a la electrónica, lleva el parlante a una casa de venta y comprate uno parecido al que tengas de 8 ohm véndelo y tendrás la diferencia.

Lo del transformador no es mala idea, pero sino sabes mucho vas a perder mucho tiempo y quizás no sea el mejor de los resultados. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Se puede emplear un transformador de alimentación con salida 24-0-24Vca empleando solo el secundario a modo de autotransformador.



prueba lo que dice *Fogonazo* que es una prueba relativamente facil. No pierdes mucho eso si consigues el transformador de 24+24

Saludos


----------



## zivo0 (Ago 15, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> Si el amplificador es muy bueno y suena bien y una caja te alcanza y te dedicas mucho mas a la música que a la electrónica, lleva el parlante a una casa de venta y comprate uno parecido al que tengas de 8 ohm véndelo y tendrás la diferencia.
> 
> Lo del transformador no es mala idea, pero sino sabes mucho vas a perder mucho tiempo y quizás no sea el mejor de los resultados.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el comentario  , ya tomé la decisión, intentaré hacer lo que dices de venderlo y conseguir uno con las especificaciones que quiero, en caso de no encontrarlo haré lo del transformador.


----------

